# Winterizing Water System



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Outbackers,

Does anyone know where to find, or how to, winterize the water system in a 27 ft Outback without putting the antifreeze in the fresh water tank? Also, how to keep it out of the hot water tank. It was easy to figure out on my old ROO, but I"m not sure where anything is on the Outback and of course the dealer just said, "bring it in and we'll do it" . It's the first winter for our baby!

thanks

Marcia


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Say it isn't so. Winterizing already









Sorry no help with your 27.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Try to find out how to get to the back side of your water heater. (Look outside and then figure out what they hid it under inside) You didn't mention which year or model you have, so it is a little hard to give specifics.

Once you find the water heater on the inside you can check to see if there is a bypass installed between the cold and hot lines, using that will allow you to keep the pink stuff out of the water heater.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Marcia!









If you have a 27RSDS, you'll find the hot water tank under the sofa. Just lift the front of the sofa up a little bit and you should see the access hole to reach the bypass valve for the hot water tank. Don't forget to also open up the outside access door and take out the plug for the hot water tank.

The water pump in the 27RSDS is in the bedroom, to the left of the bed. You'll need to lift up the end of the bed, then you'll be able to open the trap door for the water pump - it's covered by carpet so unless you know it's there you'd never find it. The trap door will flip open and hang down over the wall of the water pump compartment. If you had a winterizing bypass installed on the pump, you'll just need to flip the bypass valve and then suck the antifreeze up directly into the pump using the bypass hose.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

And if you don't have a winterizing kit installed, you then pull the suction line off of the pump and attach another piece of hose in its place that you can suck the antifreeze out of the bottle with. I do this after I have blown out my lines through the lowpoint drains and faucets.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Which 27 do you have? It would help to narrow things down. Paul

Buy some booties and a winter jacket. Put some hot cocoa in tummies and ready to go (not CAMPING)? amy


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> And if you don't have a winterizing kit installed, you then pull the suction line off of the pump and attach another piece of hose in its place that you can suck the antifreeze out of the bottle with. I do this after I have blown out my lines through the lowpoint drains and faucets.


What a great idea! That will save lots of fooling around, wondering if the antifreeze got to the right places! Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As long as you have pulled the drain on the main fresh water tank, there is no need to put antifreeze into it. Like the others have said, make sure that your water heater is bypassed (and drained of water) and find your water pump. If you don't have a winterizing kit installed, it is a simple item for any do it yourselfer to do. Here is a link to what a winterizing kit is --> Pump Converter Winterizer Kit and it can be picked up at your local RV dealer. This would be the easiest way for you to winterize your system. I like to first, blow out all of the lines with compressed air, then suck in the antifreeze. A bit of and overkill? Maybe, but 10 minutes of using my compressor and $10 of antifreeze is cheep insurance.


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

I have 2007 23RS and there are two hoses that hang on the outside / under the unit. I assume on of these is a suction hose since the first time we used the trailer I did not have the plugs on would not get any pressure in the system. I understand you could use that for winterizing as well. Does anybody know how?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nelson said:


> I have 2007 23RS and there are two hoses that hang on the outside / under the unit. I assume on of these is a suction hose since the first time we used the trailer I did not have the plugs on would not get any pressure in the system. I understand you could use that for winterizing as well. Does anybody know how?


Your Outback has 3 places underneath that should be drained. Each typically has a plastic cap that you remove to drain out water. One of these drain points is your fresh water tank. The other two are usually side by side and under your water heater. These are called low-point drains and are supposed to be (you guessed it) at the low points for your hot and cold water lines.

I wouldn't introduce antifreeze at these points, these are for draining only. Antifreeze goes in at the suction side of your water pump AFTER closing the water heater bypass valve. Don't put antifreeze into your fresh water tank. Just drain it.

Here's a tip: read your Outback's owners manual. Winterizing is covered in detail.

Bill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good info. Sounds pretty straight forward, just like our boat water system.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Good info. Sounds pretty straight forward, just like our boat water system.


Exactly like the system on your boat - except no low point drain.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Travelers said:


> Good info. Sounds pretty straight forward, just like our boat water system.


Exactly like the system on your boat - except no low point drain.
[/quote]

Our low point drains are in the engine compartment. Kitchen, bathroom and transom shower are higher than the engines. May not be the case for all boats. If the boat is shored, they drain to the bilge and out the stern. If its wet, the bilge pumps overboard.

Sorry to get off track. Just reflecting on my boating days....all the way up to 3 months ago.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, I admit it I'm cheap. By blowing the lines out first my antifreeze doesn't get diluted and in the spring I drain my lines back into the jugs and reuse it the next year. 
Bob


----------



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

What a great site!!
I was just going to put a post on asking about where my pump is on my 27RSDS and here it is!!
Within the next 3 or 4 weeks I have to winterize too
Harry


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, I admit it I'm cheap. By blowing the lines out first my antifreeze doesn't get diluted and in the spring I drain my lines back into the jugs and reuse it the next year.
> Bob


A penny saved is a penny earned. Nothing cheap about it. I knew a guy who did that for 10 years. It can add up.

John


----------



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Camping Fan,

Thanks for the excellent info on winterizing. I don't want to do it, but I guess it's time.

Marcia



Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers Marcia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

[
Thanks for the info. I'm all for cheap! Marcia

font="Comic Sans MS"][/font]


H2oSprayer said:


> As long as you have pulled the drain on the main fresh water tank, there is no need to put antifreeze into it. Like the others have said, make sure that your water heater is bypassed (and drained of water) and find your water pump. If you don't have a winterizing kit installed, it is a simple item for any do it yourselfer to do. Here is a link to what a winterizing kit is --> Pump Converter Winterizer Kit and it can be picked up at your local RV dealer. This would be the easiest way for you to winterize your system. I like to first, blow out all of the lines with compressed air, then suck in the antifreeze. A bit of and overkill? Maybe, but 10 minutes of using my compressor and $10 of antifreeze is cheep insurance.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Man, I hate winterizing. Not the work, but just the fact that I know I won't be using it for the next few months! And what made it worse, I did it on a day it was *85* degrees! Something just didn't feel right about that. I used the Outback as a reason to get a nice regulated air compressor to blow the lines out. First time I did this and I was amazed how much it actually got out. Our baby has been parked at the local fairgrounds under one of the shelters with a concrete floor for the winter. It has electrical plugs so I can continue my mods till it gets way too cold to work on it. Shoot, I like getting a cup of coffee and just driving out and sitting in it







We are learning about Iowa winters this year so...








Ken


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Marcia said:


> Hi Outbackers,
> 
> Does anyone know where to find, or how to, winterize the water system in a 27 ft Outback without putting the antifreeze in the fresh water tank? Also, how to keep it out of the hot water tank. It was easy to figure out on my old ROO, but I"m not sure where anything is on the Outback and of course the dealer just said, "bring it in and we'll do it" . It's the first winter for our baby!
> 
> ...


Marcia- I winterized our 26RS two weeks ago and it is as easy as it sounds. It only takes an hour or so to do and will save you money as well as time taking your TT to and from the dealer. Don't forget to turn on the lines for the outside shower and sink. Also turn the bypass valve on the water heater and drain it.


----------

